# Radial arm saw question



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm thinking it might be good to add a radial arm saw to the shop and my Dad seems to love his so I've been browsing the CL for one. This one is for sale for $200, although I'm wondering if I should find a 10" so that I can run the same blades and dado as my tablesaw. 

Any input on this saw and if it's worth $200? Would I be better off to stick with a 10" instead of this 12"?










I welcome any thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in the process of restoring a 12" DeWalt Radial Arm Saw. The guy I bought it from had a 10" blade on it. 12" blades are out there, but seem to be hard to find...especially if you're looking for one with the recommended negative hook. I doubt that there is any problem running a 10" blade on a 12" saw with the exception of losing a bit of flexibility in the depth of cut. Just make sure the arbor size is correct...some 12" saws have a 1" inch arbor, as opposed to the more common 5/8" arbor on the 10" saws.

For what it's worth, I see a lot of radial arm saws showing up locally on Craigslist. $200 seems a bit high for one of these as they are generally not in great demand.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I've had about 15 Craftsman radial arm saws, and that model is not a keeper. Look for an older one.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

This one is a 1" arbor so that ruins the deal with swapping blades. 

Thanks for the input gents, I'll keep on looking. The price isn't going to be much less out here, Wyoming is just expensive and the economy is good here so everything cost more. 


Patience is the wod of the day then, I'll wait for a better one even if it means I have to drive a few hundred miles to get it.

Thanks again


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just learned something: I didn't know that any of the Craftsman 12" RAS's came with a 1" arbor. I have a motor to one that I'm swapping onto a Rockwell RAS and it has the 5/8" arbor.

If not for the 1" arbor, I would have said to go for it and just use 10" blades if you wanted. Also, there are a fair number of 12" blades available with negative hook. I just don't think you'll find one at a big box store. 

I don't disagree with Pirate that the older ones are better. But the later models will crosscut well, too, if set up right.

Around here, Craftsman RAS's are probably the most common power tool on Craigslist. They are often $100 or less. But you are in Wyoming and I'm in the midst of the megalopolis. 

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Really?*



gstanfield said:


> This one is a *1" arbor* so that ruins the deal with swapping blades.
> Thanks again



I've got four 12" Craftsman RAS's and they all have a 5/8" arbor. Don't ask me how that came about,:no: I'm just quoting that for statistical probabilty reasons :blink:..... I've never heard of any other size Craftsman saw, except the old Industrial or Professional series from the 60's made by Dewalt or Rockwell, if even that is true?

I would check with the owner or in person. They are a great saw and most require a 220 V line, but I have one that will also run on 120 V.  bill


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

It might be a 5/8 arbor, I was just going on what I was told  He might have a spare blade with a 1" arbor and just looked and assumed it fit the saw, who knows?

Maybe it's worth driving to town and looking at in person, I'll trust the measurement if I measure it myself :thumbsup: I just hate driving into town to look at it if it's not what I need. Gas and time are valuable and I live a long way from anything:icon_cool:

Thanks again guys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gstanfield said:


> It might be a 5/8 arbor, I was just going on what I was told  He might have a spare blade with a 1" arbor and just looked and assumed it fit the saw, who knows?
> 
> Maybe it's worth driving to town and looking at in person, I'll trust the measurement if I measure it myself :thumbsup: I just hate driving into town to look at it if it's not what I need. Gas and time are valuable and I live a long way from anything:icon_cool:
> 
> Thanks again guys.


I would suggest that if you have the space for the saw and you will use it, getting it cheaply enough would be a good deal. Around $125 - $150 max. It would pay to check the whole thing out. Check everything for movement, and lack of it when set. And last, cut something with it.










 







.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

George,

There's a good chance that the guy is using 12" blades with a 1" hole. Then he's using a bushing adapter so they'll fit on the 5/8" arbor.

A couple other things: The 12" saws generally have a more powerful motor than the 10" saws. Also, some are 220V only and some are dual voltage.

Bill


----------



## Jimfinger (Apr 5, 2012)

*Check for re-call on the saw*



gstanfield said:


> I'm thinking it might be good to add a radial arm saw to the shop and my Dad seems to love his so I've been browsing the CL for one. This one is for sale for $200, although I'm wondering if I should find a 10" so that I can run the same blades and dado as my tablesaw.
> 
> Any input on this saw and if it's worth $200? Would I be better off to stick with a 10" instead of this 12"?
> 
> ...


I have the 10" there was a lawsuit and recall on the saw, put in the model # and search for the recall. If it is still good, call the place and take up on the deal. You get a new safety cover for the blade and new table top.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Jimfinger said:


> I have the 10" there was a lawsuit and recall on the saw, put in the model # and search for the recall. If it is still good, call the place and take up on the deal. You get a new safety cover for the blade and new table top.


I don't believe that model is included in the safety recall.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 with Pirate. The 12" saws were not in the recall.

From the recall site:
<<_Emerson Tool Co. (ETC) is providing a repair kit consisting of a new blade guard or $100 to owners of certain Craftsman® 8-inch, 8¼-inch, 9-inch, and 10-inch Radial Arm Saws. Sears sold the 8-inch, 9-inch, and 10-inch saws from 1958 through 1992. The 8¼-inch saws were sold from 1990 through 1995. Is my saw part of this recall? *12 inch saws are not eligible for kit OR Rebate. *_
>>

Bill


----------

